# looking for araucana with no tail



## cls (Sep 21, 2012)

hey my name is chastity and was wondering if anyone ever hatch and ship chicks befor
>anyone and if so how much would u charge pluse shipping for some of your
>araucana chicks with no tail and im in gulfport ms thanks hope u can help thanks
>and will u take a money order thanks and do u or know anyone have any bantam
>araucana to


----------

